# Suggest Good Internal DVD Writer - SATA



## RohanM (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

My old Sony DVD writer is not almost dead & I want a new one.
Please suggest me a good internal SATA DVD writer (which should be released recently) 
Budget - 1200 /-

Thanks.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

this one - Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - Asus: Flipkart.com

new -  *www.flipkart.com/asus-drw-24b5st-d...tical_drive_obsolete_internal_optical_drive_2


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

Yea +1 to above
Get 24B5ST if u can, its a newer model

HP drive
Liteon
These two are good drives as well


----------



## RohanM (Apr 18, 2013)

How is this one ??

*www.flipkart.com/liteon-ihas124-04...QCZF&ref=c460b10a-d594-4f10-b029-400e1a54bc38


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

go for 24B5ST


----------



## RohanM (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 19, 2013)

Asus drives are actually made by Lite ON!!! 

You can go for a SAmsung SH-S223F. It is made under a collaboration of Samsung and Toshiba. And it is very very good over anything. I have very high regards for that Lite oN too over the Asus. Asus dosnt make them or does R&D on them they just market them under their brand name.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

I vote for ASUS .


----------



## RohanM (Apr 26, 2013)

Well guys finally bought Samsung SH-224BB DVD Burner from local store, asus was not avialble & I wanted dvd writer urgently... It can read/write dvd's & that's what I want.
Thanks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats.One of the very best drives around .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

yes good choice even i am using that from years


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> How is this one ??
> 
> LiteOn IHAS124-04 DU DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - LiteOn: Flipkart.com



I recently bought and using this one after doing lots of read up.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 27, 2013)

Lite On is excellent no two ways about them.It is Lite ON who makes drives for Asus actually. Three brands great for drives are Lite On , Pioneer and Samsung Toshiba.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank u guys......


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a little bit reluctant about suggesting Samsung Drives  ... bought two of them with same model number but with different packaging - one was made for India ( with some sort of IN firmwire ) and another model was build for International market .. now the model build for India without some heavy usages did not even last for 1.5 years but the one made for international market is still in use after 4 years of  ... and is true with a LG Pata drive .. this one was bought some 6.5 years ago


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 28, 2013)

When buying Samsung and LG you have to steer clear of the OEM drives that comes in plastic packaging, and rather buy the ones that come packaged in card board boxes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> When buying Samsung and LG you have to steer clear of the OEM drives that comes in plastic packaging, and rather buy the ones that come packaged in card board boxes.


He he, thats a really nice and easy way to identify them.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> When buying Samsung and LG you have to steer clear of the OEM drives that comes in plastic packaging, and rather buy the ones that come packaged in card board boxes.



ohhh.. then mine is OEM. But what is the real difference ??


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ Nowadays most drives comes with OEM packaging only and I don't see any harm in this .. at-least they work equally well as their box packed versions.

I don't know .. the previews samsung drives I bought came with nice package with cables, manuals and all and they were not some stuff ... the black package was for international model and the green one was the the pack for indian model.

Samsung SH-224BB was the model number with different firmwares for Indian and International model.


----------

